# Surviving in Germany when shtf



## razorface1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am a soldier living in Germany and will be out soon. Im looking for ideas about survival there are plenty of hiding spots for me and my family but fire arms are scarce here. The Culture here is if the goverment dont say do it they would die waiting. So any ideas for preparing would be nice. My back ground country boy soldier and my dad taught me what he could before coming over here a retire green beret or green bennie jk got a good supply of food and other tac gear just need comms , firearms, water and a strong head I am always researching and out in the moutains training between family and work. Anything would help Thanks razor out


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have spoken to german nationals that had both legal and illegal guns so I am sure there are ways for you to pick up some security. I found it interesting that while they had an illegal handgun they were upset that I had more legal guns than they thought reasonable. If I understand the law in Germany, through my contact with one german hunter, you should be able to get a permit for a hunting rifle. Even a bolt action can present a formidable defense. I wonder, as a soldier nearing retirement, would it be easier to acquire a gun permit? I am sure that a hunter such as yourself would qualify. Could you purchase a firearm through the PX at a reduced price?

You might want to consider acquiring a bug out location or possibly more to the point a bug in location. Either having a BOL, or better, living at a viable location is far superior to having picked out potential camp sites that may or may not be available to you in an emergency. 

It sounds like you have a good start.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

So. I guess this means you intend to stay in Germany and not come back to the States?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

razorface1986 said:


> I am a soldier living in Germany and will be out soon. Im looking for ideas about survival there are plenty of hiding spots for me and my family but fire arms are scarce here. The Culture here is if the goverment dont say do it they would die waiting. So any ideas for preparing would be nice. My back ground country boy soldier and my dad taught me what he could before coming over here a retire green beret or green bennie jk got a good supply of food and other tac gear just need comms , firearms, water and a strong head I am always researching and out in the moutains training between family and work. Anything would help Thanks razor out


I'm confused. Are you living on base? If so, I would think that your family would be relatively safer there than anywhere else. Once you are out, you can simply move to a state that has liberal gun laws and do what you want.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Perhaps he is German Millitary? Is what Im thinking.


----------



## razorface1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am An American soldier and you right with the legal and illegal firearms but to get a firearms license it is really difficult and the px dont sale them here it would have to be bought from the germans im looking in to getting the licenses just they give the classes two times yearly and ive been looking at bol and bug in locs to. But i shtf i will find a way to firearms and then some just trying to get ideas for bug in due to i have two small kids and want them to be safe as possible Thank


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

razorface1986 said:


> I am An American soldier and you right with the legal and illegal firearms but to get a firearms license it is really difficult ...


I would be surprsie with you being a "noncitizen" that a firarm license would even be available to you.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Not trying to be negative but IMHO any of the highly populated European countries woiuld be a deathtrap during a real TEOTWAWKI.
Basically since they are so dependent on a functioning society even more than we are and also there really are no "boonies" to escape to if 100 million people in an area the size of a medium US state try to flee urban areas as well.


----------



## razorface1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

That is my fear that would happen the only thing i see would be borrow a humvee and head to austria to the mountains it would cover my back plenty of food and water . I alway study the area i live if i need to get out or stay just trying to come up with a good light solution for bug out if needed thanks


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

HonBun, anywhere in Europe you are/would be a "stranger in a strange land" with NO support system. You and your family's best bet is to head for the base and hope for a flight out ASAP. Lived in Germany myself for 4 years and as I remember the Germans still do not accept or like anyone but themselves!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

razorface1986 said:


> That is my fear that would happen the only thing i see would be borrow a humvee and head to austria to the mountains it would cover my back plenty of food and water . I alway study the area i live if i need to get out or stay just trying to come up with a good light solution for bug out if needed thanks


Good idea borrow a M4 while your at it and you have solved your original question get some ammo mre's and maybe even t rats. You could also see if you can get stationed state side asap then get whatever you need.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Good idea borrow a M4 while your at it and you have solved your original question get some ammo mre's and maybe even t rats. You could also see if you can get stationed state side asap then get whatever you need.


If you get the T-rations, don't forget to get the KCLFF and fuel and...crap, just make good friends with the cooks that also train for the field! And don't forget the Supply personnel!


----------



## razorface1986 (Jan 19, 2013)

Well for the german not liking me im fluent in german an my wife is german we have military friends staying here as well all of us have trigger time in different locations. Some of them just dont shit will happen in the time but i always said better have and not need then need and not have . Thanks everyone


----------

